# Help Please - getting an AM driving license



## lashed (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi there,

I've been looking online & just about everywhere but have been faced with non-information, miss-information and it's driving me a bit mad.

I have been offered a job but need to get around and as I do not have a driving license I'm looking at getting a scooter.

As I understand it I need to get an AM license, but cannot find any details of what this is, what it entails, how much etc.

I live in Albufeira and the IMTT here have said the test is done in Faro, but that is all the information I got.

If anyone can help at all I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just go to any driving school and they'll give you all the details but it consists of some classroom work aimed at giving you the answers to the written test followed by a written test and then a practical test. 

It can all be done in English and the cost in my area at least is in the region of €400 for the lot. One exam/test allows you up to 125 cc and then you need to do another if you want unrestricted cc. 

Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## lashed (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you Travelling Man.

I'm just looking for an AM scooter license, which I've been told is a very basic 10 minute test / pass / drive off.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably the best people to give you chapter and verse will a driving school then. 

The best thing about any of the driving tests here is that they can be done in English....... or at least, that's what I've been told.


----------



## Expatwom (May 16, 2015)

I'm not sure if it can be done in English but I'm aware that you'll be able to have a translator at the time of your written exam. Just register yourself at any driving school near where you live, attend both theoretical and driving classes and voilá!  Good luck! by the way, if you are looking to practice on your written exam, look for websites that offer such service as they are free of charge.


----------

